# Automatic Goat door or Doggy door (FINISHED)



## Augie (Jan 31, 2021)

Can anyone point me in a direction for a automatic goat door big enough for a Boer goat? I can't seem to find any. We had our first lost the other week due to a Mountain Lion since we can't get LGDs I'm building them a little house and I'm looking for a door that will open at a certain time in the morning. Any info will help. BTW i live in CA so i cant kill it. What else do you guys' recommend for prevention? Will a doggy door for the goats be enough protection instead of a automatic door?


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 31, 2021)

Time to move to a reasonable real world state that lets you protect your livestock.


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 31, 2021)

Wow... so many kinds of scary.

If it is hungry enough, I think it might hunt during the day...

So I am not sure a door would help....

But maybe some quality super high voltage electric fence....


----------



## Augie (Jan 31, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Wow... so many kinds of scary.
> 
> If it is hungry enough, I think it might hunt during the day...
> 
> ...


We are in the foothills of the city this photo was less that 100 yards from the neighbors. It jumped a 6ft chain-link with a strand of hot wire & a premier 42in electric netting and then jumped back out with the kid in mouth.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 31, 2021)

They make hog traps with auto closing "guillotine " style drop gates. It starts getting expensive though.  Goats being goats I don't think a dog style auto door would be tough enough. I _linked_ a page to give you an idea of the way they are made. Maybe you are handy and can build a similar one, or have a handy friend.
  You are in a tough position to be able to have the livestock you want.
I'm real sorry you lost a kid.


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 31, 2021)

Augie said:


> We are in the foothills of the city this photo was less that 100 yards from the neighbors. It jumped a 6ft chain-link with a strand of hot wire & a premier 42in electric netting and then jumped back out with the kid in mouth.


Oh wow!  6 ft with hotwire on top??

Then I have no idea how you would keep it out...unless you decided to put a fence over the top of the goat pen...

No idea how big your goat pen is....

I found a free roll of concrete reinforcing wire...  pretty stiff stuff...  it would keep out a mountain lion...

But I only had to use it as the top for my chicken and duck yards....


----------



## Augie (Jan 31, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Oh wow!  6 ft with hotwire on top??
> 
> Then I have no idea how you would keep it out...unless you decided to put a fence over the top of the goat pen...
> 
> ...


Its about a acre. I think the best idea is to build this house. So far it looks really good I got a winch for the door and everything only downside is that I used 8x8 base thinking 64sqft would be enough from 4 Boer goats but now that I see it and with a buck in the herd and kidding and everything I might add another 8x8 to make the preexisting one longer.


----------



## Augie (Feb 1, 2021)

thistlebloom said:


> They make hog traps with auto closing "guillotine " style drop gates. It starts getting expensive though.  Goats being goats I don't think a dog style auto door would be tough enough. I _linked_ a page to give you an idea of the way they are made. Maybe you are handy and can build a similar one, or have a handy friend.
> You are in a tough position to be able to have the livestock you want.
> I'm real sorry you lost a kid.


It would be one of those doors that lift up and down on guides.


----------



## Finnie (Feb 3, 2021)

Augie said:


> with a buck in the herd and kidding and everything I might add another 8x8 to make the preexisting one longer.


With a buck in the herd now, won’t you need to make a separate house for him so he doesn’t breed the doelings after they are born? Or are you planning to sell him once your current does are bred?


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 3, 2021)

The mountain lion will figure out the trap door pretty quick.  Think big kitty and look on line at all the cute videos of house cats learning to open doorknobs, etc.  This big kitty will be able to figure out how to get its claws around the door edge and pull it open.  That cougar looks pretty large so might be able to tear open the shed if hungry enough.  

We are also in California (southern half) and the cougars no longer have any fear of humans.  They have been protected for a long time, and they have cleaned out a lot of the deer in the foothills.  Now they are moving closer in to town where the pickings are easier - cats, dogs, and pets.  Your best protection is definitely an LDG although if you have persistent cougar problems you will need several.  Be very careful about going out to the goat pasture/house at night in the dark.  Cougars will attack humans, no matter what Peta says.

This cat going over a 6' fence with a hot wire on top is not uncommon.  They can jump 10' or more, carrying game into trees.  Your best bet is to build your super strong goat house and then put hot wires in rows around it on standoffs.  Barb wire too.  At night once the goats are locked inside, electrify the exterior of the goat house.  This will keep the cougar from tearing it apart to get at the goats.  You will not be able to have an automatic door that will open on a timer since the cat will figure out how to get it open.  But you could put the electric hot wire on a timer.  

I just don't see how you will be able to arrange for the goats to be let out automatically without you in the am. The cougar will eventually learn the times the door will allow the goats out and it will be waiting during the early morning or late afternoon.  How do you plan to guard the goats during the day while they are out foraging on your acre pasture?


----------



## secuono (Feb 3, 2021)

I feel like you'll have to go all out on seriously hot fencing either the whole acre or a smaller yard where they can get fresh air and exercise. 

Is your area dry/lacking lots of lush weeds growing along fencing? Not needing regular mowing.
If so, you can put hot wires down low, then offset over the ground as well. That'll stop digging.

Using woven goat fencing with electric on both sides to keep goats from laying within arms reach of the fence and stopping climbing by predators. 

Lastly, add extra height to get to 10+ feet, in 4in spaced hot wire all the way up.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 3, 2021)

secuono said:


> I feel like you'll have to go all out on seriously hot fencing either the whole acre or a smaller yard where they can get fresh air and exercise.
> 
> Is your area dry/lacking lots of lush weeds growing along fencing? Not needing regular mowing.
> If so, you can put hot wires down low, then offset over the ground as well. That'll stop digging.
> ...


Crazy..

But I agree, probably do need something that intense.


----------



## Augie (Feb 3, 2021)

I finished building the goat shelter. I still have to add chain-link dog run behind it for more space & a working alley behind it and on the side. I plant to make temp kidding pens in the front of it
1. Would it be okay to keep a buck with the does 24/7? Will it be unsafe being all together during the night?
2. How do I get them to try the treats?
3. Will they want to go to sleep by themselves?

I do plan to build a locking mechanism for the door & adding electric wire around the actual run/ house.

Any suggestions.
I do have a cell game cam so I can check on them very couple hours & alerts me of any movement outside of the ehouse


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 3, 2021)

What are the dimensions?

I would worry about having the buck in there 24/7...  I like large areas so individuals can get away from each other....  but then I have never owned a buck.

What treats are you talking about?



Augie said:


> 3. Will they want to go to sleep by themselves?


You mean walk in there on command?

Goats are pretty smart, so I am sure you can train them to go in there for a scoop of feed.

No idea though if they will like it.


----------



## Augie (Feb 3, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> What are the dimensions?
> 
> I would worry about having the buck in there 24/7...  I like large areas so individuals can get away from each other....  but then I have never owned a buck.
> 
> ...



Its 8x8 right now but I plan to install a covered run around the sides with a alley/ sorting system. They do have 1 an acre to roam during the day. I'm getting the buckling late march he will be just weaned.

Could I set up a feed bucket and give them grain and sweet feed to "trap them"?
They have never had any sort of grain or treats just hay. I bought some of that Manna licorice pellets. They seem very uninterested in it. Is it because they never tried it?
They never really had any sort of human interaction.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 3, 2021)

Augie said:


> They have never had any sort of grain or treats just hay.


Ah!

Well yes, I treat train all animals...  sooooo much easier if they run to you when you call.

Experiment and see what they like.. It doesn't have to be anything expensive or store bought.   All critters here love chickweed....  as a kid the horses liked ball moss that I would pick from the trees...  You could also try a handful of breakfast cereal....

But really, you need a sound cue to go with the feed....  I like a combo of a call with a can rattle... 

So sunflower seeds rattled in a metal coffee can...  those work well.


----------



## Augie (Feb 3, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> What are the dimensions?
> 
> I would worry about having the buck in there 24/7...  I like large areas so individuals can get away from each other....  but then I have never owned a buck.
> 
> ...


What treats do you recommend? 

Will they get the hit that they can eat it? 

Do they just not like the Manna Licorice treats?


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 3, 2021)

Augie said:


> What treats do you recommend?
> 
> Will they get the hit that they can eat it?
> 
> Do they just not like the Manna Licorice treats?


It might just be that it is new... if there is anything that you KNOW they like..  even a weed from the pasture... stick it with the Manna treats...  

That way a thing that they know is edible is touching the new thing.


----------



## Augie (Feb 3, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> It might just be that it is new... if there is anything that you KNOW they like..  even a weed from the pasture... stick it with the Manna treats...
> 
> That way a thing that they know is edible is touching the new thing.


Yeah they really like purslane. Thanks


----------



## Augie (Feb 4, 2021)

secuono said:


> I feel like you'll have to go all out on seriously hot fencing either the whole acre or a smaller yard where they can get fresh air and exercise.
> 
> Is your area dry/lacking lots of lush weeds growing along fencing? Not needing regular mowing.
> If so, you can put hot wires down low, then offset over the ground as well. That'll stop digging.
> ...


That's probably pretty expensive.


----------



## secuono (Feb 4, 2021)

It is crazy and it is expensive, but so is loosing goats every few days until they're all gone.
Lots of people think animals smaller than themselves cannot be stronger than they are. Which is a fatal flaw. Very easy for them to rip & bend cattle panels down, wood boards off, rip limbs off a goat and through openings. If a person tried to do all that, they'd come out of it exhausted, cut up and disappointed. 

Hopefully the cat won't bother.


There are motion activated noise & light machines. Probably shouldn't use the water version in Cali, but the other two may help keep it away. Though, neighbors may not like you.


----------



## Augie (Feb 4, 2021)

secuono said:


> It is crazy and it is expensive, but so is loosing goats every few days until they're all gone.
> Lots of people think animals smaller than themselves cannot be stronger than they are. Which is a fatal flaw. Very easy for them to rip & bend cattle panels down, wood boards off, rip limbs off a goat and through openings. If a person tried to do all that, they'd come out of it exhausted, cut up and disappointed.
> 
> Hopefully the cat won't bother.
> ...


He hasn't been back to the gut pile since last week when I (shooed him away).


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 4, 2021)

Out of curiosity why are LGDs not an option?

Cougars hunt in a set territory of miles, not blocks or acres.  They hunt in one location for a week or two, then move in a pattern through their territory allowing the prey animals behind them to forget they were there.  He will be back when he finishes moving through his territory, since he easily caught your goat.  

Once you put up your 6' chain link fencing you need to understand that your goats will rub on it and stretch it out of shape.  It will eventually roll up at the bottom too.  When we first started we put in chain link because we had only had dogs.  Big mistake for livestock which we rectified with our next fence, 5' high welded oil pipe with no climb around 5 acres.  The cost was high - $20,000 but it has lasted for 25 years with horses, sheep and goats.  

We have modified that fencing over the years.  One of our Weimaraners was a digger.  So were the coyotes.  There were specific areas where they dug in or out making it easier to dig proof the fence.  Those areas were usually in the bottom of the gully where the water runoff would wash away dirt under the fence, enticing the dogs and coyotes to enlarge the holes.  We kept filling the holes in with rocks, power poles, etc. but every rain would make other run off holes.  This is the final solution to that problem.    

To stop digging under fences, we took 3-4' lengths of chain link and wired them to the bottom pipes, laying the chain link fabric out on the ground inside the fences. This was to prevent the dog from digging out.  To prevent anything digging in, Iay the chain link fabric on the outside of the fence. .  Eventually dirt and weeds will fill in over the metal mesh and it will become an impervious root mat around the bottom of the fencing.  This solved the digging problem.

The second modification was necessary many years later.   We are on very steep hillsides.  The dirt sloughs down against the fences which reduces them in height.  When we were walking our new Anatolian puppy around the fences, we were horrified to find that at one point our 5' fence was now only 3' high! - in the front where coyotes were known to congregate.  Our older Anatolians were fence trained but not the puppy so another round of modifications were undertaken to raise the fence height.  We took heavy duty 5' T posts and used pipe camps to attach them to the fence uprights.  Then we strung more wire on the top of the fence on those posts effectively raising the fence height by 4'.


   Here is the T post clamped onto the large vertical oil pipe.
  Here are the attached T posts on the oil pipe fence as it goes down the steep hill.  That fence is now 8'-9' high depending on how high the ground surface has sloughed to.

I suggest that you attach electrified wires on the top to keep the big cat from coming over the fence.  Barbed wire - several strands around the bottom.  

The 8 x 8' house will not be large enough for all the goats for very long, particularly since they have horns.   I suggest that you give that house to the buck, and provide another one at least 2-3 times that size for the does and kids.  The sliding door is good but needs a latch of some kind to prevent the cat from raising it up to enter the house.  

By feeding them inside the house they will learn to enter it at night when you feed.  This is another reason to have a larger house for them.  You are feeding on the floor and that water bucket takes up about 4 sf of space.  Goats are finicky feeders and once they trample the hay underfoot they won't eat any of it, unless they are actually starving.  This type of feeding is why most goats don't get a lot of parasites since they are not ground grazers.  

i suggest you remove the wire on one end and build a covered feeder on that end.  Use a hinged top so you can drop the hay inside the feed box.  Make sure to have a hasp with a clip to prevent the cat or other predators being able to lift the lid and enter the goat house.  If you don't want to remove the wire end on the house, build the hay box narrow to fit over the wire and the goats will be able to eat hay though the wires.  Again make sure the lid to the hay box has a strong hasp and clip on it.  

To cut down on water spillage inside the goat house, and give more room, another way of watering the goats would be a narrower water container along one side with a float valve to keep it filled.  Be aware that some goats like to play with the float valve and will break it so some sort of protection over it might be needed.  If you are on a dirt floor, sitting the bucket on gravel might help.  If on a wooden floor drill drain holes in the floor under and around the water bucket. 

If you are locking them into their house at night, you can set up your alarm lights/sirens around the goat house.  Motion lights will not be triggered by the goats if they are locked inside.  Use your game cameras too to track where and from what direction the cougar enters the fencing.

Let us know when the cougar comes back and how your protection devices have worked out.


----------



## Augie (Feb 4, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> Out of curiosity why are LGDs not an option?
> 
> Cougars hunt in a set territory of miles, not blocks or acres.  They hunt in one location for a week or two, then move in a pattern through their territory allowing the prey animals behind them to forget they were there.  He will be back when he finishes moving through his territory, since he easily caught your goat.
> 
> ...



My chain-link fence was used for horses many years ago. It is skirted exactly how you suggested for digging. Great Idea to add more height in some areas since I'm on a hill as well. How do you install it with the hill being so steep and it being 8-9 feet tall?
The top of my fence is electrified.  Thanks for the input on the size of the house. I plan to add some chain-link around the sides with a top to make it much larger. I was reading and it suggested to leave them locked for a day or two so the get the feeling of "home" that's why i feed them like this for bedding. I don't plan to feed hay in there only treats. I also plan to put the water trough outside and I have small hanging one inside. Do suggest any motion siren alarms. I cant find any that are not continuous and are not a camera. I have 2 cameras i can check on the goats whenever I want.
Thank you


----------

